# Scottish Recipes in honor of National Tartan Day



## Bullrem (Apr 4, 2009)

Are there any Scots on this site??  I would love to see a lot of Scottish recipes.   Tartan Day is April 6.   Are there any celebrations in your  city?   I am sorry to say there are not any in my little town.

Helen


----------



## blissful (Apr 6, 2009)

Bullrem said:


> Are there any Scots on this site?? I would love to see a lot of Scottish recipes. Tartan Day is April 6. Are there any celebrations in your city? I am sorry to say there are not any in my little town.
> 
> Helen


Helen, I'm not Scottish but I would love to read the recipes. ~Bliss


----------



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2009)

Traditional Scottish Recipes


----------



## Constance (Apr 6, 2009)

My Grandpa White was Scots-Irish, so I think that counts. The Whites did have a tartan. 
What happened was, Britain sent Scottish farmers to northern Ireland, but it didn't work out well, and they ended up moving them again, this time to the colonies.


----------



## Bullrem (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, we are still looking for recipes....  

Bring them on...   Helen


----------



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2009)

Bullrem said:


> Well, we are still looking for recipes....
> 
> Bring them on... Helen


 did you check the link i posted?


----------



## Dove (Apr 6, 2009)

*I checked out  the recipes...My grandfather was born in Glasgow but I am glad I was born in Colorado after reading some...lol *


----------



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2009)

Dove said:


> *I checked out the recipes...My grandfather was born in Glasgow but I am glad I was born in Colorado after reading some...lol *


----------



## Dove (Apr 6, 2009)

*;-)*


----------



## Bullrem (Apr 6, 2009)

The site is very nice.   Ya'lls comments too.  However, I was still hoping to receive some recipes from those that post on this site.  You know TNT from Discuss Cooking folks.
Helen


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

Bullrem said:


> The site is very nice. Ya'lls comments too. However, I was still hoping to receive some recipes from those that post on this site. You know TNT from Discuss Cooking folks.
> Helen


 sorry sweetie i don't really have scot food in my arsenal. i tried to help.


----------



## Bullrem (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh dear, you did help.  I loved the site and the cookbook offers there were great.  Thanks ever so much.  Helen


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

Bullrem said:


> Oh dear, you did help. I loved the site and the cookbook offers there were great. Thanks ever so much. Helen


 you're very welcome sweetie


----------



## thistle (Apr 7, 2009)

How 'bout Scotch eggs?  Hard boil an egg, cover it in a thin layer of sausage(yes sausage) roll in bread crumbs and deep fry!

serve with hp sauce or mustard.

Thistle


----------



## shalinee (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not Scottish but have been staying in Scotland for several years. I like the stovies and the sticky toffee pudding.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm of Scottish descent, the McKay Clan.  I don't have any recipes though, and will definitely check out msmofet's link


----------



## Bullrem (Jul 15, 2009)

Shalinee, I hope you will post some of the recipes for the dishes you are loving...  Thanks,  Helen in Ark.


----------



## shalinee (Jul 15, 2009)

Bullrem, do you mean Scottish recipes? I can find out. There are always great dishes in every country. The only dish in Scotland that I am still not keen of is the haggies and the black pudding.


----------



## Bullrem (Jul 15, 2009)

Shalinee, yes.  Post some Scottish recipes that you are enjoying.  I have to agree with you about the haggis.  I never could even try the black pudding.   So are you loving being in Scotland??   Are you in the N, E, W, or S part?   I am not sure I could take the Winters of the North.  I do love the other seasons and wished I could visit more often.  

I have some Scot's cookbooks, but it is not always the same as the home recipes if you have someone ( or yourself ) that will share with you.  Helen


----------



## shalinee (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll try to find the recipes for you. I usually eat out if I feel like eating them. I think I should try to cook them first. I stay in Aberdeen most of the time. It's very beautiful. The only downside is the cold.


----------



## Claire (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm still computer stupid, but I had to find a recipe for an appetizer.  My friend was throwing a Scottish party, and wanted an appetizer.  She said, "Claire, bring an appetizer, but there aren't any Scottish appetizer recipes, so do what you will."  I  went on line for ages it seemed and found a recipe for scotch-soaked prawn.  Wow.  It was the hit of the party.  I just looked it up to do it again.  It is something you can find by typing in something like Scottish recipes prawn.  I used pieces of ginger and dry vermouth instead of the green ginger wine and it was a huge, and I do mean HUGE hit.  Several people brought in other shrimp cocktails, but I swear this was one of my top appetizers I've ever made, and trust me, I've made a lot.  

I don't know how to link, but with that info you can find the recipe.  For us US citizens I used more ginger and dry vermouth for the ginger wine.


----------



## Bullrem (Aug 15, 2009)

Claire, can you not copy and paste the recipe to this site.  Or at least copy and past the web link to this site?   That would be great.  This recipe sounds great.   

Helen


----------



## Claire (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm getting paranoid about posting recipes since getting a lesson in copyright laws, but I had to change the recipe considerably for the availability of ingredients here (small town northeastern Illinois) so here goes

1/2 c Scotch whiskey
1/2 c dry vermouth
1-2 T demarra sugar (the kind of sugar that is in granuals but isn't completely refined so it is light brown in color ... I'm sure any kind of sugar would be OK, it just happens to be what I had on hand).
about a 1 inch piece of ginger root, sliced.

The reason I'm very inexact on the sugar is because Scotch can vary A LOT in flavor, some are much sweeter than others.

The original recipe uses something called green ginger wine, something I've never heard of, much less am able to find in the Midwest.  So I used vermouth and real ginger root.

This will do for about a pound of jumbo shrimp.  I buy it cooked, peeled and deveined (but tails on for eating convenience) which I thaw before hand.  

Put the booze, ginger and sugar in a pot and bring to a boil.  Reduce to a simmer and cook until the sugar dissolves.  Taste and adjust the sweetness to your liking (this was hard for me because, much as I love most booze, don't like Scotch).  Pour over the thawed shrimp and let sit for 1-3 hours in the fridge, tossing occaisionally to get all of the shrimp covered.  I served it in a bowl with the marinade and ginger slices intact.  

Now I don't like Scotch myself, and several at the party didn't, either.  So all were astonished and it was a huge hit (I'm actually making it tomorrow for some Scotch loving friends!).  I'm sure if you actually can get green ginger wine (and a DC-friend told me it was her father's favorite!  Never heard of it, seen it, tasted it) you'd get an entire other character of flavor.


----------



## Claire (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a terrible time trying to find an appetizer recipe that was Scottish.  I finally found a web site that had "authentic" Scottish recipes, and this was close to the last recipe on the site (they were in alphabetical order and this was W for whiskey).  Mostly it was deserts and fried stuff.  Even then I had to laugh.  It called for serving it in avocado halves.  Huh?  Authentic Scottish?  Now someone out there can tell me, do avocado trees grow in Scotland?  I'm sure it would be delicious served that way, but this was a big party, and I just served it in a chilled bowl with toothpicks to spear the shrimp (prawn) for those who didn't want to just plow in and grab one by the tail.  In an avocado bowl it would make a great first course for a dinner party, but this was a potluck and the guests almost licked the bowl it was such a hit.  

Scotch eggs are way to heavy to my mind for anything but the main course at a breakfast/brunch.  Even then I had to cut some in half for some of my guests.  I use Jimmy Dean Hot sausage, but toss with a few bread crumbs and a raw egg in the mixture to make it easier to cover the hard boiled egg.  Pan rather than deep fry, simply for convenience.  (different party, by the way!).  I first had them as a picnic food in Hawaii, on the beach!


----------



## Bullrem (Aug 16, 2009)

Claire, I have never seen a Scottish reference for Whisky spelled with the 'e' ...  That is curious, also the avacado.  No they cannot be grown in Scotland anymore than here in Arkansas unless in a hot house.   Thanks for the recipes.  I truly appreciate your doing this.   Helen


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 16, 2009)

Bullrem said:


> Claire, I have never seen a Scottish reference for Whisky spelled with the 'e' ...  That is curious, also the avacado.  No they cannot be grown in Scotland anymore than here in Arkansas unless in a hot house.   Thanks for the recipes.  I truly appreciate your doing this.   Helen




Some people don't know there's a difference, it was probably an honest mistake.


----------



## Bullrem (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, aye!  t'as Was not meant as a 
criticism  but an observation from the cooking site, noting but thanks to wee Claire.  

<G>   Helen


----------



## Claire (Aug 17, 2009)

In fact, I couldn't remember if it was the Scottish or the Irish who don't put an "e" in whiskey-whisky and was too lazy to walk to the kitchen to do the research and just went with the American!  Wee Claire?  You obviously haven't met me!  But it made my day anyway!


----------

